# Western Flyer Chrome editin



## Bicycle Bill (Jul 4, 2021)

Mid 1960's Wester Flyer. chrome. MOY 902504. Please help with detailed information. Missing tank and headlight, but I love the taillight and rear reflector.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jul 4, 2021)

MOY 902504 Western Flyer information please. | Middleweight Bicycles
					

Need information, tank, and headlight. Thanks!




					thecabe.com
				



Why since you asked, "Y" might indicate the year *1965*-Y.








						Murray serial number project. | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

Needed to do this for a while, so here is what I have figured out so far. There has been many people along the way that has contributed and a few that has helped set me straight. hahaah.   I don't know how far back this goes , but I know that Murray used a single letter to represent the year...




					thecabe.com


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jul 4, 2021)

The rear light is mounted wrong.  You hold the black part below the rack and screw the red lens on from above trapping the rack between.


----------



## OZ1972 (Jul 13, 2021)

Sweet i love it !!!!!!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 17, 2021)

I believe a '65 would be "MO 5" , I'd speculate MO Y  is '64.


----------

